# Buzz and Jessie Photos lots of them :)



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Ok so only just worked out how to get BIG photos up on here, not worked out how to turn them round yet though lol

Buzz Loves the camera!!









He knows Jessie over there some where









Peeka Boo


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Jessie!!
She did not seem impressed with the camera



















Jessie getting into her fav corner of the hutch, think she feels safe there,


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

awwwww arnt they just goreous and Buzz certainly has turned into such a prince charming twit twooooooo!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I want Buzz!!! I love him everytime I see him!
But then saying that, I love dutches, so I want Jessie!!!

They are soooo gorgeous!
If I see a male bunny marked like Buzz, then I won't resist it! That will be Darwin! 

Hope Jessie starts to like the camera, then we can get pictures of her like we do of Buzz!

*Heidi*


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

It's lovely to see Jessie. Buzz and Jessie will make a wonderful couple.


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Paula,
If you use photobucket to put your photos here - you can turn the photos the right way around in photobucket - save it and that's all you have to do.
Hope that helps.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

cool thanks Jax i will try it next time


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Awwww!! They will make a beautiful couple! They are both so gorgeous!


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

They are both gorgeous


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

awwwww what a beautiful couple!!!!


----------



## Sarah+Hammies (Jul 20, 2009)

awww such a cute couple :001_tt1:


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

lovely buns!

I love Buzz's colouring, very cute!!


----------

